# MK7 Golf R Revealed



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

http://www.worldcarfans.com/11308206165 ... introduced

Does not look as good as current version if I am being honest...

350bhp or so with a remap probably, the DSG version will be a rocket!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I was asking about the Golf R at the dealers yesterday and they said they didn't even know if there would be one :?


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

look like halfords wheels that they've fitted. Powerwise is sounds exciting if true though


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Just doesn't look like a 'R' version...seems to blend in with the GTI


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I was asking about the Golf R at the dealers yesterday and they said they didn't even know if there would be one :?


Were they trying sell you the current one at this point ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

billyali86 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I was asking about the Golf R at the dealers yesterday and they said they didn't even know if there would be one :?
> ...


No there is no current one they stopped making them when the mk7 came out


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

I meant a used MK6, I understand you were on the lookout from one from your previous posts


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

billyali86 said:


> I meant a used MK6, I understand you were on the lookout from one from your previous posts


No they didn't have any in stock or coming in to stock


----------



## N3DXT (Aug 15, 2004)

I can't see this tempting us out of our MK6.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

horrible wheels


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## deanpoli (Jun 3, 2005)

Looks great looking at these pictures...

http://www.leftlanenews.com/photos/vw-d ... tures.html


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks like a bland tdi with halfords wheels. Unimpressed.


----------



## deanpoli (Jun 3, 2005)

Here a video of it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... dqTbwNpDwE


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Looks better in white with nicer wheels.









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Kell said:


> Looks better in white with nicer wheels.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Agree much better the mk6 also looks best in white IMOP


----------



## chigmuss (Jan 14, 2005)

I've seen a few of the more mundane Mk7 golfs around now and I really think VW have fallen short of the design. To me it's just a typical hatch that has elements of Astra, Ibiza, Mazda mp3(?) in it. I thought they nailed it with the Mk5 and their quick succession of models from 6-7 strikes me of almost panic in trying to stay ahead of the competition in the hatch sector.


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

Other than style of wheel, colour of mirror and badge you would be hard pushed to differentiate it from a GTI (in the background)

I like the latest Golf

TJS


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Kell said:


> Looks better in white with nicer wheels.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


looks like a Seat


----------

